# Comment fait-on pour faire un reset sur un IPOD ?



## enola (27 Février 2004)

Bonjour
je voudrais initialiser mon Ipod Je viens de changer de mac et j'ai cru comprendre que je ne pouvais pas le synchroniser avec Ipod. Comment dois-je faire pour faire un reset ?


----------



## iMax (27 Février 2004)

Si, tu peux le synchroniser avec l'iPod... Seulement la syncro ecrasera toutes les données du iPod, ce qui reviens au même qu'un reset total


----------

